# MY CHIANTI CLONE



## scotty (Nov 15, 2007)

A 6 gallon batch of mock chianti

2 /11.5 oz.cans of welched frozen 100% concord 


grape juice per gallon.


Poured the 12 cans into the 9 gallon primary. 


topped up to 6 gallons with tap water.


Took an SG readind and adjusted the juice for a 


14% PA using SUGAR SYRUP we had over 7 gallons now


SANITIZED AND AFTER 24 HOURS 


ADDED PECTIC ENZYME and waited 24 hours


I start my wines in the evening so that the 24 hour 


periods end in the evenings.


The main reason for this timing is that i use a 


starter bottle which i start at about 6 am
This enables me to pitch at 6 pm after giving 


the pectic enzyme a chance to work.


After i start the starter bottle, I adjust acid , 


sugar and add tannin where required. The juice is 


ready for pitching a,t 6 pm.


During this time, I add nutrient, energizer, tannin 


and adjust acid as required. Re check the SG 


I stir the fermenting juice twice daily except for 


the last day when the SG tells me its time to rack 


off the lees and put the juice under lock.


When im fermented dry i again rack off the lees into 


an oversized carboy where I stabilize, de gass and 


use super clear.

The final racking is into properly sized carboys 


and the extra is placed in a gallon jug for tasting 


and deciding how much if any back sweetening is 


needed.( i ended up with 2--3 gallon carboys and a 


bit over 1/2 gallon in the jug


This taste just like the chianti we buy in the 


liquor stores. I am very pleased with this recipe
(i've ruined more than one batch trying to hit it)) 


even though it is not aged a single day or oaked.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2007)

Very cool Scotty! Which Chianti is this cloning the closest?


----------



## lockdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Ive also been monkeying around with the welchs concord.I used 3 cans per gallon and enough sugar to bring it up to 1100SG.I used a tsp of tartaric per gallon,and 1/4 tsp of tannin per gallon with RC-212.Its really good stuff with tons of flavor.Sadly we drank it all.It was better than the VR chianti that I made!


----------



## scotty (Nov 15, 2007)

wade said:


> Very cool Scotty! Which Chianti is this cloning the closest?




Thewine we used to buy in the bottle covered with that straw or whatever it was.


How the heck am i suposed to know which one? I dont know one wine from the other.


It came dry and not bitter. No fruity taste that i expected from the concords.
I back sweetened some with my sloppy method and i still like it.


15 ml sugar into a 750 ml bottle then fill the bottle and mix thotoughly


I call it 2% back sweeten but im sure it is chemically incorrect.
I use the same method for any wine i back sweeten to X% and stick with it. 
Someday ill figure the correct way.*Edited by: scotty *


----------

